# fuel belts



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 4, 2007)

anyone used these or something similar?

im looking to buy this




​

or this one



​
(both images are clickable)

the compartments need to be able to fit in either a ipod video (new) or a cell phone. since i can't get to a store im relying on your recs thanks


----------



## mac-me-up (Jun 4, 2007)

I use the AmphiPod fuel belt.  It's alright; the water bottles are hard to snap in and out.  I've talked to people who use belts similar to the one you posted and they seem to like them pretty well.  While I'm running, I sometimes wish I had bought one similar to the one you posted because they seem so much easier to use.  Good luck!


----------

